# ATV plow mount question/identification



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello,

I recently purchased a used ATV that has a plow mount underneath it. Problem is, I don't know what brand it is in order to purchase the right plow/push tube setup to fit it. I have some measurements and I'm wondering if some of you could provide the measurements of the push tube dimensions where it mounts to the ATV. Here's what I know:

Mount tabs are 5 1/2" on center
Tabs are 1 7/8" high from bottom of ATV
Pin hole is 3/8"
Tab outside to outside is 9"
Each tab is about 2" outside to outside (1 3/4" net opening)

Any help you can provide in identifying what this mount might fit is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

A picture would help more than measurements would.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

I too ended up with a mount like that and the measurements sound similar. If you can't get a picture up let me know and I will then you can say if it is the same. I used Moose plows and this mount is way different.


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I haven't been able to get a picture yet as the ATV is at a cabin I don't visit too often. I'll try and get that soon or if anybody else can post a picture of theirs, I can confirm what this one looks like.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

This came on a plow I bought to make a side wing with (sold it before doing it though). It was rigged as a spacer at the front of homemade push tubes. No idea what make or model it is.


----------



## Bikeman (Sep 17, 2010)

That looks like and older Moose plow mount. The newer mounts have short ears and the push tube has changed some as well. Its better off to just scrap it.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Bikeman, have been curious what would fit it. Have no plans for mine other than a piece of steel for some fab work. Hope that helped the OP on his.


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I hope to snap a picture today as I'll be up by the ATV this afternoon. If I remember correctly, my tabs appear to be a little shorter and wider than the picture above. I appreciate the help so far.


----------

